# unerwünschte Zellenabstände



## Bigbutcher (27. April 2003)

Moin Moin allerseits. 

Ich hab ein altes Problem, es existieren Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Zellen, jedoch hab ich BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0
im table tag drin.
wie ihr auf dem preview sehen könnt hab ich 4 dieser lücken.
Ich weiss echt nicht mehr wo ich suchen soll *wahnsinnigwerd*

http://home.arcor.de/bigbutcher/prob/test.html

PLZ Help

MfG 

BB


----------



## Flo<H> (27. April 2003)

Also ich seh da nur eine große Lücke (kurz unter letzten Ergebnisse), sonst passt alles. Was mir bei deinem Quelltext aufgefallen ist, ist, dass die Tabellenhöhe in Prozent angibst, aber die Bilder absolut.


----------



## sam (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flo[H] _
> *...dass die Tabellenhöhe in Prozent angibst, aber die Bilder absolut. *


da liegt auch das problem  
mach mal dein browserfenster kleiner...
dann passt  
-> nur pixelangaben nehmen


----------



## Bigbutcher (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *da liegt auch das problem
> mach mal dein browserfenster kleiner...
> dann passt
> -> nur pixelangaben nehmen *



Ich hab das jetzt alles mit pixelangaben gemacht, die abstände sind aber trotzdem noch da...

Edit:

Vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen, kannst du mal deinen Vorschlag posten?


----------



## sam (27. April 2003)

ich seh keine mehr (mozilla 1.3)


----------



## Bigbutcher (27. April 2003)

Vielleicht liegts auch am IE 6
Win XP SP1


----------



## Bigbutcher (28. April 2003)

Also das Problem besteht immernoch, kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## Flo<H> (28. April 2003)

lol
Mit Mozilla gehts wunderbar. Habs mal mit IE 5 versucht - und? Es geht nicht  So ein ähnliches Problem glaub ich hat ich auch mal, hab damals schon keine Lösung gefunden...


----------

